# Jalousien Koppeln mit relai mit 4 Wechsler



## theneon (8 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen ,

Kann ich an einem  Relai mit 4 Wechsler 4 Jalousien betreiben ( klar ein Relai Runter und eins für Hoch) 
Sollte ja gehen mit 4 wechslern sind es ja seperate Stromkreise ? 

Gruss


----------



## dentech (8 Oktober 2016)

Hi, für Jalousien gibt es extra trennrelais.


----------



## hucki (8 Oktober 2016)

theneon schrieb:


> Kann ich an einem  Relai mit 4 Wechsler 4 Jalousien betreiben ( klar ein Relai Runter und eins für Hoch)
> Sollte ja gehen mit 4 wechslern sind es ja seperate Stromkreise ?


Ja, Du kannst mit 2 Relais mit je 4 Wechslern bis zu 4 Rollläden gemeinsam betreiben.
Was anderes beinhalten die von dentech angesprochenen Trennrelais auch nicht.

Hier der Schaltplan für eine Gruppe von 2 Rollläden mit separaten Wechsler-Relais für jeden Rollladen:




K1 und K3 bzw. K2 und K4 sind bei Dir je ein gemeinsames Relais.
Dadurch entfallen die separaten Spulen für jedes Rollladenrelais.
Hinzu kommt dann noch die Erweiterung auf 4 Rollläden.


----------



## theneon (8 Oktober 2016)

Danke .

Wegen den Trennrelais hab ich auch schon geschaut finde aber fast nicht für vier Jalousien mit 24v steuerspannung + huteschiene


----------



## hucki (8 Oktober 2016)

theneon schrieb:


> Wegen den Trennrelais hab ich auch schon geschaut finde aber fast nicht für vier Jalousien mit 24v steuerspannung + huteschiene


Ich würde je Richtung 4 einzelne Koppelrelais mit 1/2 TE nehmen. Die sind einfacher erhältlich (größeres Angebot), einzeln austauschbar, benötigen auch nicht mehr Platz als das 4er Relais und wenn Du irgendwann der Meinung bist, Du willst die Rolläden getrennt steuern, auch einfacher an Wünsche anpassbar.
Und ich vermute mal, dass ein Relais mit 4 Wechslern auch nicht viel günstiger ist als 4 einzelne.


----------



## Technotrend (9 Oktober 2016)

Hallo theneon

Mit 4 getrennten Kontakten kein Problem.

Nur das direkte paralellschalten der Antriebe ist nicht möglich

mfg

Johannes


----------



## sailor71 (12 Oktober 2016)

*Lösung für Jalousiemotoren*

Hallo,

genau da für habe ich eine Lösung.
Es gibt einen ausgereiften Prototyp, der bisher leider noch nicht in die Serie gegangen ist.
24 V ansteuerbar mit Einzelader und Flachbandkabel von der Wago Klemme https://shop.max-artwork.de/jtl-shop/Wago-750-1500-/-16DO-24V-DC-05A-Ribbon-Cable.

Ich habe da eine Ausführung für 24 V Motoren ( Velux ) ( 4 Jalousien auf einem Board )
 und 230 V Motoren 4 oder 8 Kanal Board.
Alles auf Hutschiene und Schraubklemmen. - Fix und fertig - sieht ungefähr so aus wie die unteren Einbaugeräte mit 12 TE  :

http://www.max-artwork.de/wordmax/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Verteilung-2.jpg

Bei Interesse einfach mal Melden, Kontakt ist auf der Webseite.

Gruß 

Magnus Ax


----------



## nbasash (4 November 2016)

Hallo *theneon*,

ich habe bei mir das Koppelrelais 2TE mit 4 Kanälen (Wechslerkontakte) 13,5 Ah von visago bei mir eingebaut.
Du würdest zwei Module benötigen. Passt genau in den Elektrokleinverteiler rein und hat eine Handbedienebene
für die Übersteuerung der Kanäle.

Gruß, Sascha


----------



## nbasash (8 November 2016)

Hallo,

verwende auch ein Wechsler Relais mit Handbediendung, falls mal die DDC nicht tut.


----------



## nbasash (8 November 2016)

hier noch ein Bild


----------



## ohm200x (12 November 2016)

Wau! Schaut nett aus. 
Wie groß ist das dahinter liegende Haus?

Mein Bauleiter war damals von rund 80 NYM-Leitungen beeindruckt. 

Der Schrank ist von S&J oder?

Gruß ohm200x

Sh.... das sollte unter Sailors Beitrag(#7)
Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

